# Marriott Grand Chateau Las Vegas 2 bedroom 100.00 per nite 5/22-24



## jules54 (Apr 29, 2015)

Marriott Grand Chateau
Las Vegas
Two Bedroom Two Bathroom
Asking 100.00 per nite

2 nites 5/22 friday and 5/23  Saturday checking out on Sunday 5/24.

I will be using the condo the 5/17-5/21 but need to leave on Friday. This is a beautiful resort with super access to the strip.

Call or Text
Julie
402-432-6706


----------



## jules54 (Apr 29, 2015)

*Las Vegas*

I am going to New Orleans tomorrow morning so please call or text about this reservation.
Thanks for Looking

Julie
402-432-6706


----------



## mikeben (May 5, 2015)

*vegas rental*

we would be interested if you can make it $50/night. thanks. Mike


----------



## ilene13 (May 5, 2015)

Is it still available?  If so could I rent a 3rd night from Marriott?


----------



## BJRSanDiego (May 5, 2015)

Will you be arranging and paying for the extra clean up of the unit so that we would be checking in to a clean unit ?  Also, is this an exchange or are you an owner?  I'm wondering if we would need a guest certificate in order to pick up the keys at the front desk.


----------

